# Share your tattoos!



## sugarbunnies (Dec 30, 2012)

I got the idea from someone posting a thread about needing help winning a contest for cover-up tattoos, and I figured I could make a thread of people showing off their tattoos (if you have any!). 

My first tat: 






Second (right after it was done): 





Third (yes, I did really get a reference from Harry Potter & do not regret it... cam quality is bad, so does not really give the quill justice):


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2012)

neat! I have no tattoos... considered getting one once, but just couldn't pick a design I was sure I'd never regret.


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 30, 2012)

Me to! I don't know if I could ever pick one forever!
I was considering a tattoo of El ahrairah from Watership Down, something like this


----------



## Goober (Dec 30, 2012)

I have full Japanese sleeves...


----------



## Goober (Dec 30, 2012)

Spider on my neck too...


----------



## DottyRabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

My horses initials


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 30, 2012)

I want one, but my parents would probably love me a little less if I did


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (May 2, 2013)

thigh + ribs + forearm


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 2, 2013)

I wish I had the huevos to get a tattoo. If I did I would like one similar to this, my boxers paw prints on both my palms.
If I had an ink pad I would put his paw in it and put it on my palm to get a better pic than this but oh well! ")


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 2, 2013)

ps cassnessxox I really like the el-arairah one from Watership down!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

Now I have to go disc digging so I can put up some pics. When I take off my shirt it looks like I still have one on. Several years ago at the Hermitage I was showing some Russian kids my back and chest and was recognized from magazine pics.


----------



## Admin (May 3, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> I wish I had the huevos to get a tattoo. If I did I would like one similar to this, my boxers paw prints on both my palms.
> If I had an ink pad I would put his paw in it and put it on my palm to get a better pic than this but oh well! ")



I have a few including my wedding ring tattooed. Hands are the most painful places to get them ever.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 3, 2013)

It sounds painful and it would suck if you were running and fell down and scaped your hands and had to get your tattoo re-done lol. My dad got a tattoo on his foot (yeah he was sooo intoxicated) and everyone said he was crying like a weenie. And even the week after he was still whining that it hurt.


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 21, 2013)

I love tattoos but only have two so far! My first one was from my favourite part of my favourite book, the Velveteen Rabbit 
Here it is right after I got it done, I hadn't washed it yet or anything so the lines are a bit crisper!

I can't wait to get my next one. I am planning on a sketchy style of a wild rabbit on my arm.


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 29, 2013)

Here are mine. These are pics from when they were freshly done. Well, the fairy is right after her touch up. I need the butterfly touched up too, especially since my cat attacked it days after I got it, so a lot of color bled out. Problem is, my tattoo artist is in Colorado and I'm in Nevada. I will only go to her. She is amazing; she is also my cousin.


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 29, 2013)

I also love this picture of my cousin working on my fairy.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 29, 2013)

I am getting this on my hip
http://furzzy15.tumblr.com/

and I can't decide what i want for my wrist.

http://pinterest.com/pin/116460340335998466/
or
http://pinterest.com/pin/116460340335885613/
or maybe
http://pinterest.com/pin/116460340335885623/


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry the links were wrong
I am getting this on my hip





and I can't decide what i want for my wrist.





or




or maybe





I might get something on the side of my foot and on my collar bone


----------



## MaciBear (Aug 30, 2013)

my left foot


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## MaciBear (Aug 30, 2013)

my right foot.. It's my cats paw print..

my right wrist.. Rat paws

and my first tattoo.. Don't like it anymore.. Hopin to get it covered up.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely ink!! Here are mine




I had some problems with that second one actually, the second flower to be finished kept rashing up for months. I took antihistamines and it went away, but then came back, but now thankfully it seems to have gone for good. It was SO itchy and angry. Anyone else experienced this? It was about 2 weeks after I had it finished so was pretty much healed and non scabby. 

Jen


----------

